# Sharkes by Boat



## CBfishpredator (May 19, 2008)

Well my boys (13yrs. & 19yrs) want to try shark fishing (catch & release). I have a couple of big rods and Penn reels, my question is we will be in the boat leaving out of Fat Boys bait camp should I just go through the boat cut around Crystal beach or is there better areas to try? What depth of water is best? They would be happy with any size shark, just want to wear them down a bit.

Thanks in advance for the replies


----------



## Chula Vista (Jun 2, 2004)

*Shrimp Boats*

Motor Up Behind a Shrimp Bote(Draggin or Culling),,,Beach Front,,
Pitch a Dead Sardine, with a Steel Leader, and #7 Eagle Claw,,
Hang ON! h:

Pat


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hit just off the breakers. Chum the water fish gut's and blood. Use live bait or dead croaker etc. Wire leader 3ft in length. Go out around 2pm through night..just as the evening rolls in. Hold on and post them pic's.
Good luck.


----------



## gordaskipper (Feb 26, 2010)

*Jetties are good !!!*

I used to have friend fish the jetties for black tips and they would catch the heck out of them in their bay boat when it is flat like it is now. It


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

get out in the gulf and look for the shrimp boats. pull up behind them and throw out your lines and wait. We caught about 20 black tips and spinners to 100lbs yesterday in just a few hours. We used dead shad on small circle hooks with 300lb mono leader. When we got them to the boat we just cut the line and tied on a new hook. Its not worth the trouble getting the hook back.


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

Nice Shark 

BUT Is that shark of legal length?


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

you can keep 1 that is > 24" so yes that one is legal.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

fishinguy said:


> you can keep 1 that is > 24" so yes that one is legal.


The 24 inch minimum only applies to sharpnose, blacktips, and bonnetheads. Pretty sure that is a bull, and the minimum is 64 inches. Regardless, he didn't mention keeping it or a size.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing AMB. That shark has no blood. He surely looks alive to me. That bull may even be 64". I hate seeing a post turn into someone trying to bash or show knowledge to someone they feel is inferior for some reason. We all have google and most of us know the rules pretty well.


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

PAY Attention Soildier and Mullett boy!!

Point benind the length question was not to bash anyone but to educate those on the board regarding the new regulations !!

The parks and wildlife are having a hard enought time adjusting to the regulations much less someone who does not fish all of the time.

Just trying to prevent someone from obtaining a ticket while fishing thats all.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Topwater blowup said:


> PAY Attention Soildier and Mullett boy!!


Excuse me? I stated the regulations. That's it.

And usually when someone asks if a fish is legal, they are calling someone out. That is how it usually works.


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

Sorry for the misperception .


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

CBfishpredator said:


> Well my boys (13yrs. & 19yrs) want to try shark fishing (catch & release). I have a couple of big rods and Penn reels, my question is we will be in the boat leaving out of Fat Boys bait camp should I just go through the boat cut around Crystal beach or is there better areas to try? What depth of water is best? They would be happy with any size shark, just want to wear them down a bit.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the replies


 I would fish off the beach either east or west of the jetty. One to three miles off the beach in 20-40' of water. Most often west of the jetty has better water, but there are a lot of sharks in each direction. Cruise down the beach looking for birds,bait or shrimp boats. If you can not find any then just drift bait.

when drifting,put some bait on the bottom, free line some bait, and put bait under a ballon. Fresh hand size pogies works best for small to medium size sharks. But any bait will work. You can anchor also, but most often with kids they can not control a shark and he will get in the anchor line.

If the kids start to get hot, you can bump troll dead bait. This works great for blacktip and spinner sharks. Troll a spoon or small diving bait and you will catch macs and jackfsh also.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*LMAO lotsa little boys flexing around here. LOL*

Find a shrimper and get right up behind it as it is moving!!! and float baits out. No telling what you'll catch and you will be done fairly quickly.
They are there behind a moving boat. Beleave us!!

Have a small fighting belt. It will be needed.
Lotsa gatoraide. It will be scorching.

If the weather is a little rough fish the jetties.
Unless we chased shrimpers we usually got about 1/4 mile off the jetties and drifted with a chum bag. Lotsa eater sized sharks. No monsters..

Chum bag. Just grab a cheap net bag and a box of bait sardines.
Baseball bat and 5 gallon bucket. Tie off the bag good. Don't just cleat if. It will come off. Guaranteed!!!
Put fish in bag and smash while in bucket occassionally. Drop tied off bag into gulf and drift the boat. No drift anchor required.

Fresh shad is the best bait for boat fishing.
2 rods is plenty usually once a good chum slick is established.

Any color change is your friend. Drift that spot over and over..
Have fun and bring a camera! Oh, and be careful.
Shark rash is a ******. A towel or two or three will be your friend.

Tell us about your shark rash in about 2 days after the trip. LOL


----------



## CBfishpredator (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys, this weekend we will be on the hunt


----------



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

Topwater blowup said:


> PAY Attention Soildier and Mullett boy!!QUOTE]
> 
> Patronizing a soldier? Good luck with that big boy


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Are you serious fishing-inc?

Topwater. Your statement should have been worded differently. I do pay attention. Remember msg boards cannot demonstrate sarcasm, or most other emotions. Lots of things can be taken out of context. Keep that in mind when you are making posts like yours.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Are you serious fishing-inc?
> 
> Topwater. Your statement should have been worded differently. I do pay attention. Remember msg boards cannot demonstrate sarcasm, or most other emotions. Lots of things can be taken out of context. Keep that in mind when you are making posts like yours.


LMAO no I am rarely that serious! that's what the LMAO is about. Seems like a few JR game wardens are alway pizzin on a few threads though. Usually they mean well but SOSDD. Funny how you're calling me out over a title to a PRODUCTIVE AND INFORMATIVE post. I look at my contribution to this thread. What was the purpose of yours? AGAIN LMAO
You're trying to teach everyone a lesson by your post! It's totally negative and calling out 2 people.
What is your part in this turmoil and generally crapping on everyone? The man apologized? Get it together young man.
That anger will burn a hole in you.


----------



## bigmcm119 (Oct 5, 2006)

Question regarding fishing behind shrimp boats while they are still dragging. How close do you need to be to shrimp boats? Also, how do the shrimpers feel about this? Do you need to be close enough that you run the potential of snagging their nets?

Any help is greatly appreciated as I am very new but would like to give it a try.

One more question, how far out do you usually have to go to find the shrimpers?


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

I think you guys are just over sensitive. Who really cares what people say. IT doesn't effect your life and to get upset well life is way to short.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

bigmcm119 said:


> Question regarding fishing behind shrimp boats while they are still dragging. How close do you need to be to shrimp boats? Also, how do the shrimpers feel about this? Do you need to be close enough that you run the potential of snagging their nets?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated as I am very new but would like to give it a try.
> 
> One more question, how far out do you usually have to go to find the shrimpers?


 200 yards and you should be safe.

The shrimpers will be where the shrimp are. How far this is changes every day. Sorry it is not the answer you were looking for, but there is no answer to your question


----------

